

Ask HN: A Social Programmer Test? - bbsabelli

Once upon a time, we avoided programmers that used dated zip files to manage software releases, or wrote cvs wrapper scripts to help a team understand version control, or mandated the text editor to avoid white space merge issues, or used word &#38; excel to manage requirements, or could not write software without customers.<p>Today, the red flag for me is "social".  I'm sure you've met the developers I'm talking about.  Their happy saying "social cloud infrastructure", but JSON and REST is for their lower back.  Communities without meetings and entry fees don't exist.  Revenue comes from PR, not a killer product.<p>How do I find great social programmers?!
======
bhousel
I have no idea what you're talking about. Are you a bot?

